# Hamilton Electric Victor Ll



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's the Victor ll that I just bought. Vendor's photo:










As I mentioned in a previous thread, the Vendor (Spengy) is selling his vast collection of Hamilton watches. For you ebay watchers he had the collection all listed as one, for sale for $48,500 or so. He didn't sell it so is now breaking it up. They break down into two categories: old Hamiltons, and Hamilton Electric watches.

Many of the Hamilton electric watches have been overhauled by Rene Rondeau. Others have not, but are decent runners. He currently has a nice Meteor for sale and a nice Vega among the more rare Hamilton Electric watches. Oh yes, a lovely Altair with box too! You can see the complete list here:

In spite of a bit of gloom about parts, it may very well be a good time to scoop up one of these watches. Spengy has a really good selection. He says that he ships only to the USA. I haven't asked him about shipping anywhere else, but I would be pleased to re-ship anything to Britain from the USA if necessary.

Or I could bring it with me as I will be in England in late April.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> He currently has a nice Meteor for sale and a nice Vega among the more rare Hamilton Electric watches.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > He currently has a nice Meteor for sale and a nice Vega among the more rare Hamilton Electric watches.


You have,nt had a draw on the lottery recently have you as you seen to be lashing out lately.


----------

